# وقفة لنساء قبطيات ضد الأنبا بيشوى بعنوان "لا لإهانة المرأة القبطية"



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*نظم عشرات من النساء القبطيات صباح اليوم الجمعة، أمام المقر البابوى بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، وقفة احتجاجية تحت عنوان "لا لإهانة المرأة القبطية" احتجاجاً على تصريحات الأنبا بيشوى مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ بشأن مطالبة القبطيات بالاحتشام والتشبه بالمسلمات المحجبات، وهى ما وصفنها بالتصريحات المهينة لحصر الفضيلة والأخلاق فى الملابس، وليس الجوهر الداخلى حسب ما رفعته الوقفة.

 ورفع المحتجات لافتات أمام المقر البابوى تعبر عن استيائهن من الأنبا بيشوى، رافضات استخدامهن لصالح أغراض سياسية بما سموه "مغازلة التيارات الإسلامية"، وكتب على اللافتات "لا لإهانة المرأة القبطية"، "المرأة القبطية مثال للكرامة وقوة المشاركة"، "المرأة القبطية ليست أداة لتحقيق مصالح سياسية"، "كرامة المرأة المصرية لا تتدخل فى السياسة"، "المرأة القبطية تطالب بالاعتذار".

وعبرت السيدات والفتيات عن غضبهن من الأنبا بيشوى على حد ما قالته مرثا عزمى إحدى المشاركات قائلا "نحن لا نقبل إهانة الأنبا بيشوى كقبيطيات، والزج بالمرأة فى السياسة لمغازلة الإسلاميين والتقارب لهم، فهذه لعبة سياسية رخيصة لا تليق برجل دين أن يتحدث بهذا الأسلوب غير اللائق على بناته اللواتى هن جزء من المرأة المصرية، ولم يخرجن عن السلوك المسيحى والسلوك المجتمعى والتقاليد والعادات، ويكفى ما تتعرض له المرأة من انتهاكات وإساءة وعنف بشكل عام، فكان يجب على المطران أن يكون حذراً، لا أن يساير المناخ الحالى للإسلاميين المتشددين الذين يريدون الحط من كرامة المرأة، وإعادتها لعصور الجاهلية.

 من جانبه تضامن عدد من الرجال ولشباب مع وقفة السيدات فى رفض هذه التصريحات المسيئة، ورفع لافتات تؤكد العفة ليست بالشكل، العفة جوهر داخلى للقلب، ونعتز بالمرأة وكرامته، ولا نقبل المساس بها، الاعتذار مطلب لإعادة كرامة وهيبة المرأة.
*


----------



## تيمو (18 مايو 2012)

*وهى ما وصفنها بالتصريحات المهينة لحصر الفضيلة والأخلاق فى الملابس، وليس الجوهر الداخلى حسب ما رفعته الوقفة.*


100% صح


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2012)

*ياريت كنت موجود دلوقتى يابابا شنودة  *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 مايو 2012)

ليست مهينة للمراة بقدر انها تعتبر نساء المسلمات قدوة لنا ومثل عظيم وسوف ياخذ ذلك رجال الدين الاسلامى ويقولون انهم هم الافضل والاحسن


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

> تعتبر نساء المسلمات قدوة لنا ومثل عظيم وسوف ياخذ ذلك رجال الدين الاسلامى ويقولون انهم هم الافضل والاحسن



بالضبط كده محطش فى دماغه ان اللى مبيفهموش اكتر من اللى بيفهمه

وكتير من المسلمين البغبغانات هيستغلوا التصريح ده لصالحهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]IBvINmXnfMo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]e70Pq3aqrnU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Critic (18 مايو 2012)

الانبا بشوى بتصريح زى ده بيمول ثقافة "الأعلون" !!


----------



## Twin (18 مايو 2012)

*فينك يا قداسة البابا .... تعالي وشوف بقي *
*سبتنا أنت في وقت مش حلو*


*أه .. بعض القبطيات أحياناً بتخرج عن الطبيعي والمألوف في اللبس*
*بس طول عمرنا عرفين ومتربيين علي عفة القلب قبل اللبس ذاته *
*كلهم محترمات وولاد ربنا*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2012)

كل شىء اصبح مؤسف........


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مايو 2012)

*الأنبا بيشوى: بناتنا محتشمات.. وأقدر المرأة ولم أسئ لها*
*أصدر الأنبا بيشوى مطران كفر الشيخ ودمياط وسكرتير المجمع المقدس، بيانا ظهر اليوم تعليقا على وقفة القبطيات ضده بالمقر البابوى للاحتجاج على تصريحاته التى وصفوها بالمهينة للمرأة القبطية، وأكد الأنبا بيشوى فى البيان الذى ألقاه المقص أنجيلوس سكرتير الأنبا باخوميوس القائم مقام أنه يقدر المرأة ولم يصدر أى تصريحات تسىء لها.

وجاء نص البيان الذى كتب بخط يده ونصه "أحب أن أؤكد أن بناتنا من السيدات والآنسات هن قديسات ومحتشمات حسب وصايا بولس الرسول وبطرس الرسول "أن يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة" إلى جوا النقاوة الداخلية والعفة القلبية التى يتحلين بها بالفعل، والمرأة المسيحية تغطى رأسها أثناء الصلاة خاصة فى القداسات الإلهية وعند التناول من الأسرار المقدسة، ويتمثلن بالسيدة العذراء القديسة مريم والشهيدة العفيفة دميانه المحبوبات جدا لهن، وطلبنا ونطلب من الحضور فى احتفالات القديسة دميانه مراعاة ذلك باستمرار، خاصة فى الحضور فى الكنيسة.

وتابع البيان نؤكد أيضا على بناتنا من السيدات والآنسات بزينة "الروح الوديع الهادئ العديم الفساد" حسب والوصية الرسولية فى العهد الجديد، وهو ما يجعل المرأة المسيحية فى مصر والبلاد الشقيقة وفى بلاد المهجر قدوة لكل النساء المسيحيات فى بلاد العالم، كما أن للمرأة فى كنيستنا دورا إيجابيا واضحا فى خدمة الكنيسة والبيت والأسرة والوطن نعتز ونفخر به، ونطلب من الرب أن يقودنا جميعا إلى ما فيه خير كنيستنا وبلادنا وسلام العالم بصلوات مثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة الثالث، وبفضل القيادة الحكيمة لنيافة الأنبا باخوميوس القائم مقام البطريركى ..) "الأنبا بيشوى مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ وبرارى القديسة دميانه.

وأكد القمص أنجيلوس سكرتير الأنبا باخوميوس أن ما أثير حول تصريحات الأنبا بيشوى والتشبيه بالمسلمات غير معروف المصدر حتى أن السيدات التى نظمن وقفة اليوم لم يشاهدن هذه التصريحات وأن خروجهن جاء بناء على ما نشر فى وسائل الإعلام ولكن لا توجد أى مقاطع فيديو تظهر هذه التصريحات، وأن توضيح الأنبا بيشوى جاء فى البيان الذى أصدره. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مايو 2012)




----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الأنبا بيشوى: بناتنا محتشمات.. وأقدر المرأة ولم أسئ لها*
> *أصدر الأنبا بيشوى مطران كفر الشيخ ودمياط وسكرتير المجمع المقدس، بيانا ظهر اليوم تعليقا على وقفة القبطيات ضده بالمقر البابوى للاحتجاج على تصريحاته التى وصفوها بالمهينة للمرأة القبطية، وأكد الأنبا بيشوى فى البيان الذى ألقاه المقص أنجيلوس سكرتير الأنبا باخوميوس القائم مقام أنه يقدر المرأة ولم يصدر أى تصريحات تسىء لها.
> 
> وجاء نص البيان الذى كتب بخط يده ونصه "أحب أن أؤكد أن بناتنا من السيدات والآنسات هن قديسات ومحتشمات حسب وصايا بولس الرسول وبطرس الرسول "أن يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة" إلى جوا النقاوة الداخلية والعفة القلبية التى يتحلين بها بالفعل، والمرأة المسيحية تغطى رأسها أثناء الصلاة خاصة فى القداسات الإلهية وعند التناول من الأسرار المقدسة، ويتمثلن بالسيدة العذراء القديسة مريم والشهيدة العفيفة دميانه المحبوبات جدا لهن، وطلبنا ونطلب من الحضور فى احتفالات القديسة دميانه مراعاة ذلك باستمرار، خاصة فى الحضور فى الكنيسة.
> ...



يعني قال الكلام دا ولا مقالش يريت نعرف


----------



## marcelino (18 مايو 2012)

بأيد الانبا بيشوى فى كل كلامه ؟؟ ومُتفهم لوجهه نظره 

اللى حابب يصعد الموضوع ويمسك للكنيسه على الكلمه فى الوقت الحرج دة
براحته

اللى حابب يطلع كلام ويمسك كلام ويغلط كبار رجال الكنيسه فى الوقت الحالى
براحته بردو

الانبا بيشوى مُختار من الله وانا اثق فى كل كلمه منه ومتغهم لوجهه نظره
و وصلتنى رسالته 

بس ياريت ناخد بالنا اننا فى وقت حرج وفى جهات كتيره من مصلحتها ان الاقباط ينقلبوا على الكنيسه 

فياريت نتقــل شويه مش كل كلمه تُغضبنا ولسانا احنا يفلت بكلام مش لطيف ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الأنبا بيشوى: بناتنا محتشمات.. وأقدر المرأة ولم أسئ لها*
> *أصدر الأنبا بيشوى مطران كفر الشيخ ودمياط وسكرتير المجمع المقدس، بيانا ظهر اليوم تعليقا على وقفة القبطيات ضده بالمقر البابوى للاحتجاج على تصريحاته التى وصفوها بالمهينة للمرأة القبطية، وأكد الأنبا بيشوى فى البيان الذى ألقاه المقص أنجيلوس سكرتير الأنبا باخوميوس القائم مقام أنه يقدر المرأة ولم يصدر أى تصريحات تسىء لها.
> 
> وجاء نص البيان الذى كتب بخط يده ونصه "أحب أن أؤكد أن بناتنا من السيدات والآنسات هن قديسات ومحتشمات حسب وصايا بولس الرسول وبطرس الرسول "أن يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة" إلى جوا النقاوة الداخلية والعفة القلبية التى يتحلين بها بالفعل، والمرأة المسيحية تغطى رأسها أثناء الصلاة خاصة فى القداسات الإلهية وعند التناول من الأسرار المقدسة، ويتمثلن بالسيدة العذراء القديسة مريم والشهيدة العفيفة دميانه المحبوبات جدا لهن، وطلبنا ونطلب من الحضور فى احتفالات القديسة دميانه مراعاة ذلك باستمرار، خاصة فى الحضور فى الكنيسة.
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
يعني الموضوع كله اشاعه
مش قولتلكم نسمع الاول قبل الكلام الجارح
ميرسي دونا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2012)

للدرجادى!!!! يعنى الى راحو يحتجو  مكانوش سمعم التصريح بودانهم!! ليه الى بيحصل ده.... اشاعه تنتشر كشعله نار ملقيه على بنزين مسكوب-- و مافيهاش شىء من الكلام الصح!!!
 شىء مؤسف بردو!!


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

اتصرف يارب


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2012)

عذرا الامر مش اشاعه ومش كلام وخلاص
هو قال فعلا انه البنات يقتدوا بلبس المسلمات خصوصا انهم فى الدير ( دير الانبا بيشوى )  وقال يبصوا للست العدرا وللراهبات  والقديسات 
وهو بيعتبر نفسه مغلطش لما قال انهم يقتدوا باللبس المحتشم  زى المسلمين 
والكلام كان فى حضور المحافظ 
فمنصدقش الى عاوزين نصدقه ونسيب اللى مش عاوزين نصدقه 
طبعا هو حط المسلمات علشان كان فيه مسلمات وكان فيه محافظ مسلم وكدة 
ولكن ده مش مبرر ابدا


----------



## mero_engel (18 مايو 2012)

هو مش قاصد المعني اللي وصلنا 
لكن هو بالفعل غلط في بناته المسيحيات 
لكن مكنش ليه داعي للوقفه وتصعيد الامور


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

_*مش عارف من امتى احنا كنا  ازاى  ومن امتى  بنعترض على الكنيسة كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*حتى لو قال كدا  كان فى مليون طريقة اننا نصحح دا  *_
_*ربنا يرحمنا   ويحافظ على بنتنا*_
_*واولادنا*_​


----------



## TELLER (19 مايو 2012)

*يا ريت تعيدوا النظر للحجاب نظره مجرده*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مايو 2012)

*اعتقد الامر منتهي
بعد هذا الكلام
وأكد القمص أنجيلوس سكرتير الأنبا باخوميوس أن ما أثير حول تصريحات الأنبا بيشوى والتشبيه بالمسلمات غير معروف المصدر حتى أن السيدات التى نظمن وقفة اليوم لم يشاهدن هذه التصريحات وأن خروجهن جاء بناء على ما نشر فى وسائل الإعلام ولكن لا توجد أى مقاطع فيديو تظهر هذه التصريحات، وأن توضيح الأنبا بيشوى جاء فى البيان الذى أصدره.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *يا ريت تعيدوا النظر للحجاب نظره مجرده*



*التدين الظاهرى لا قيمة له .... *


----------



## TELLER (19 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *التدين الظاهرى لا قيمة له .... *


 
*اى هذه الفئات افضل فى نظرك*
*- متدينه محتشمة*
*- متدينه  متبرجه*
*- غير متدينه محتشمة*
*- غير متدينه متبرجه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *اى هذه الفئات افضل فى نظرك*
> *- متدينه محتشمة*
> *- متدينه  متبرجه*
> *- غير متدينه محتشمة*
> *- غير متدينه متبرجه*



*لا توجد متدينة متبرجة ....... وإلا ستكون فريسية ..... *


----------



## TELLER (19 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا توجد متدينة متبرجة ....... وإلا ستكون فريسية ..... *


 
اذن فليكن السؤال

*اى هذه الفئات افضل فى نظرك
- متدينه محتشمة*
*- متدينه غير محتشمه*
*- غير متدينه  محتشمة*
*- غير متدينه غير محتشمة
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا توجد متدينة متبرجة ....... وإلا ستكون فريسية ..... *


*ماهو التبرج ؟  هوا دا السؤال *
*وما هى حدوده .. قلنا يا استاذنا *​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مايو 2012)

> *اى هذه الفئات افضل فى نظرك*
> *- متدينه محتشمة*
> *- متدينه  متبرجه*
> *- غير متدينه محتشمة*
> *- غير متدينه متبرجه*


*فى فرق بين الحشمة وما بين البدوية *
*والدليل انك بتشوف ستات مسيحيات لابسين لبس عادى جدا وكاشفين شعرهم ومفيش اتنين يختلفوا انهم حشمة 
لكن البدوية انك تتعامل مع المراة كصندوق الزبالة لازم تخطى من شعرها الى اخمص طرفها لانها كلها عورة
دا اسمها بدوية وتخلف 

ثانيا الحشمة شئ نسبى بين المجتمعات 
لو الواحدة لبست شورت عندكوا هتتطخ بالنار
فى اوربا لو ملبستش شورت هتتطخ بالنار

ثالثا ودا الاهم ان تشريع الحجاب نزل لامهات المؤمنين ولاحرار فقط دون الاماء 
فقبل متروح تقول للولية " اتحجبى يا ولية " روح الاول ادرس تشريعك العنصرى انه فرق بين الامة والحرة فى ملبسها

الحشمة مطلوبة لكن البدوية لا مكان لها الان ومرفوضة 

قال لابسلى طرحة قال واسترتش وبدى وكدا بقت عفيفة   
*


----------



## Critic (19 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *يا ريت تعيدوا النظر للحجاب نظره مجرده*


اعدت النظر فيه , ومازال_طبقا لأسبابه_ رمز للأستنقاص المرأة وجنسنتها


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ماهو التبرج ؟  هوا دا السؤال *
> *وما هى حدوده .. قلنا يا استاذنا *​



*التبرج هو عدم الحشمة فى الملابس ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> اذن فليكن السؤال
> 
> *اى هذه الفئات افضل فى نظرك
> - متدينه محتشمة*
> ...



*أيضا لا توجد متدينة غير محتشمه .... *


----------



## soul & life (19 مايو 2012)

*انا بصراحه مقرتش نص كلام الانبا بيشوى ولا اعرف ايه هو نص كلامه بالظبط اللى بناء عليه السيدات والفتيات  اعلنوا احتجاجهم لكن انا  بصراحه شايفه انه مينفعش يقارن بينا وبين المسلمات لان فى منقبات للاسف سوء اخلاقهم واضحه جدا وبالنقاب يعنى  مفيش احتشام بعد كده دى مغطيه نفسها تماما ودا مش دليل قاطع على العفه والطهاره *
*لكن انا برجو وبتمنى وبناشد بناتنا واخواتنا البنات والسيدات المسيحيات يا جماعه الايام دى بناتنا بتلبس لبس غريب جداا انا سيده وبكون فى الكنيسه وببقا مستغربه من طريقة لبس البنات و كتير جدا سمعت تنبيهات من كهنة الكنيسه  بيلفتوا نظر البنات وينبهوا الاهالى  للالتفات للبس بناتهم اه طبعا فى حريه  فى الاختيار لكن مش لازم اللبس الملفت للنظر اللى يعرضك ويعرض الكنيسه كلها للقيل والقال احنا لينا لبسنا ومش هنغير ولا هنتحجب ولا هنتنقب لكن كمان لازم يا جماعه نخاف على بناتنا الشوارع كلها منقبات ودقون والبنت لما بتكون ماشيه بلبس ملفت للنظر ضيق او قصير مبتسلمش من الانتقاد والاهانه والتلميحات يجوز يكون الانبا بيشوى من خوفه ومن اللى بيشوفه  اراد ان يلفت اهتمام الاهالى لكده لكن وصله بطريقه تجرح مشاعرنا بالمقارنه بناس يتمنوا  ان كلام زى ده يتقال من اى شخص مسيحى  فمبالكم من الانبا بيشوى بنفسه وبالمناسبه حكاية الامور السياسيه دى مظنش اى سياسه بين الانبا بيشوى والتيار الاسلامى بصراحه انا مستبعداها تماما   ... ربنا موجود*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *التبرج هو عدم الحشمة فى الملابس ....*


*ايوه تمام .. ياريت وصف للملابس *
*بعنى لو زاد عن ايه مايبقاش حشمة !!*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 مايو 2012)

تظل المرأة المحتشمة تحترم نفسها قبل أن تحترم الآخرين
بينما يظل غيرها من المتبرجات فى هوان المعصية 
فالحشمة = الحياء


----------



## Critic (19 مايو 2012)

> ايوه تمام .. ياريت وصف للملابس
> بعنى لو زاد عن ايه مايبقاش حشمة !!


الموضوع نسبى يا اخ ياسر
بالنسبة لك الحشمة هى الحجاب او النقاب ولن ترضى بغيرهما
ومشكلتكم انكم تجعلون "ذوقكم الخاص" هو المطلق , ولا تراعوا النسبية ! تخلى قليلا عن "ثقافة الاعلون" واحترم اختلاف غيرك


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> الموضوع نسبى يا اخ ياسر
> بالنسبة لك الحشمة هى الحجاب او النقاب ولن ترضى بغيرهما
> ومشكلتكم انكم تجعلون "ذوقكم الخاص" هو المطلق , ولا تراعوا النسبية ! تخلى قليلا عن "ثقافة الاعلون" واحترم اختلاف غيرك


*موضوع النقاب دا .. انا لا أؤيده نهائيا وقلتها قبل كدا .. لان بيه ممكن تتعمل بلاوى*

*انا بتكلم ماهو الملبس الذى لا يختلف عليه*
*المعظم المسيحى او المسلم على انه حشمة ؟*
*بمعنى اخر .. نكشف ايه .. ونغطى ايه !!*
*ونوع الملابس ايه ضيقة واسعة !!*
*وهل اللبس اللى ارضاه وانا جوا الكنيسه*
*او الجامع يختلف عن اللبس اللى برا الكنيسة و الجامع !! وهكذا .. ايه هى المعايير الدينية ؟*​


----------



## Critic (19 مايو 2012)

معندناش حاجة اسمها معايير دينية للبس , اللبس يكون بشكل عام محتشم (بالنسبة لمعايير الحشمة السائدة واعراف المكان) , والحشمة متغيرة من بتغير المكان والزمان,معندناش مفهوم جامد ولا تعريف ثابت , ونشكر ربنا اننا موقعناش فى ذل الجمود
والأهم ان الموضوع مش بالمظاهر, ربنا بينظر للقلب من اللبس, ده كأيمان
قضيتنا بقا
انت يهمك فى ايه تعرف معايير اللبس عندنا ؟! خلينى اقولك المشكلة , انكوا شايفين ان ده "منكر" وعايزيين تغيروه بأيديكوا , والمشكلة هتتحل لما تسيبوا الناس فى حالها , واعملوا اللى انتوا عايزينه مع نفسكوا انتوا احرار لكن متتدخلوش فى حياة غيركم


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *موضوع النقاب دا .. انا لا أؤيده نهائيا وقلتها قبل كدا .. لان بيه ممكن تتعمل بلاوى*
> 
> *انا بتكلم ماهو الملبس الذى لا يختلف عليه*
> *المعظم المسيحى او المسلم على انه حشمة ؟*
> ...



ياسر موضوع التحكم بلباس الاخرين هو موضوع "وجعة دماغ‏"‏، تقول البسوا كدة يا جماعة الخير تخرج عليك جماعة حقوق النسوان وتقلك نسوان بعينك ده تدخل في حق من الحقوق وحرية من الحريات (وطبعا معاهن حق‏)‏، تقول يا جماعة الخير البسوا براحتكم تخرج عليك جماعة حقوق البني ادمين وتقلك بص فلانة لابسة ايه وفلانة لابسة ايه‏ (‏وبرضه معاهم حق‏)‏٠ عشان كدة ربنا تحنن علينا وعافانا من هذا الجهد الفكر الرهيب في حل هذه المشكلة العويصة بانه تعامل مع كل شخص على حدى، الرجل فليصون عينه وقلبه، والمراة فلتحتشم. حترجع وتقولي عرفلي يعني ايه "تحتشم‏"‏؟ حقولك اعطيني حل لجماعات حقوق النسوان والبني ادم اكون متكشر.

مسائكم سعيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ايوه تمام .. ياريت وصف للملابس *
> *بعنى لو زاد عن ايه مايبقاش حشمة !!*​



*الملابس الغير محتشمة هى الملابس التى تثير شهوات الشباب ..... *


----------



## Critic (20 مايو 2012)

> الملابس الغير محتشمة هى الملابس التى تثير شهوات الشباب


استاذى الغالى
أنهم غير قادرين على التحكم فى انفسهم ويتم استثارتهم حتى من التماثيل فيغطونها , ولو خضعنا لهذا المقياس فلن يرضوا بغير نقابا او حجابا !
ليس من المفترض علينا ان نتحمل مسئولية هوسهم الجنسى الغير مضبوط


----------



## Eva Maria (20 مايو 2012)

*




			ماهو التبرج ؟ هوا دا السؤال 
وما هى حدوده .. قلنا يا استاذنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الحشمة هي مفهوم نسبي
ملابس محتشمة في لبنان قد لا تكون محتشمة في مصر وملابس محتشمة في مصر قد لا تكون محتشمة في العراق 

وكما هو الحال مع الحجاب نفسه 
فالمرأة المحجبة والتي تظهر وجهها هي امراة "سافرة" وغير محتشمة في السعودية مثلاً والتي تلزم تغطية الوجه.

والمرأة المحجبة التي ترتدي زياً بألوان مختلفة هي امرأة عابثة بالنسبة للمراة السعودية التي تفضل اللون الأسود فقط في اللباس

اذاً فمفهوم الحشمة يختلف حتى في اطار الاسلام وثقافة المسلمين نفسها 

فما بالك في العالم كله بمجمل ثقافاته وأجناسه

فما هو مفهوم الحشمة لديك يا مسلم ؟ كيف لك أن تقنعنا بمفهومك للحشمة بينما أخوتك المسلمين نفسهم يختلفون في تعريفها ما بين ملزم للنقاب وما بين غير ملزم وما بين من يسمح باظهار العينين او عين واحدة ؟ وما بين يدعو لأن ترتدي المرأة لون أسود وما بين من يسمحون بارتداء الوان مختلفة؟ 

هي مسألة ثقافة فقط

عندما يجتمع المسلمون على تعريف واحد للحشمة ويعرفون حدودها يستطيعون بعدها سؤالنا عن تعريف الحشمة.

*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الملابس الغير محتشمة هى الملابس التى تثير شهوات الشباب ..... *


*الحقيقة .. هوا سطر واحد .. بس فيه الخلاصة فعلا واعتقد ان السطر دا نابع من مفهوم كتابى .. عشان كدا اجابة ايفا ماريا بالاسفل*
*هى اجابة عائمة وكانى باسأل لهدف معين*
*ومش دى الحقيقة طبعا حتى كريتك برضوا واخد الموضوع بنظام الحوار الاسلامى*

*انا مقتنع باجابة استاذنا صوت صارخ .. فهى تمثل عنوان الحقيقة بابسط طريقة *​


----------



## Eva Maria (20 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الحقيقة .. هوا سطر واحد .. بس فيه الخلاصة فعلا واعتقد ان السطر دا نابع من مفهوم كتابى .. عشان كدا اجابة ايفا ماريا بالاسفل*
> *هى اجابة عائمة وكانى باسأل لهدف معين*
> *ومش دى الحقيقة طبعا حتى كريتك برضوا واخد الموضوع بنظام الحوار الاسلامى*
> 
> *انا مقتنع باجابة استاذنا صوت صارخ .. فهى تمثل عنوان الحقيقة بابسط طريقة *​




*
اه صحيح ........
وكأننا لم نفهم المغزى من سؤالك وفي هذا الخبر  بالذات 

وصباح الخير بالليل
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *اه صحيح ........*
> *وكأننا لم نفهم المغزى من سؤالك وفي هذا الخبر بالذات *
> *وصباح الخير بالليل*


*الله الله .. ليه كدا يا ايفا وكمان صباح الخير بالليل  صدقينى مكانش فيه مغزى ..*
*انا مش متعصب للبس معين .. يعنى مثلا*
*السيدة الكاشفة شعرها وتفعل الخير للناس*
*وملتزمة باخلاق الاسلام على سبيل المثال*
*هى عندى افضل من محجبة قليلة الادب مثلا*
*او محجبة من فوق ولابسة جيبة ميكرو*
*او جينز هايتفرتك عليها .. بس انا باعذر*
*البنات عندنا فى مصر وبقول هما بيعملوا*
*كدا عشان عاوزين يتجوزوا مش اكتر و الشباب*
*دلوقتى بيدور على اللى جسمها رشيق وخفيفه (هوا موضوع نسبى طبعا)*
*عموما ربنا يقدم اللى فيه الخير وانما*
*الاعمال بالنيات **واحلى صباح لفلسطين واهل فلسطين النشامى *​


----------

